# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Viktor Hygo (victor hugo)

## Fleur Blanche

Viktor Hygo, eshte ne shkrimtari im me i preferuar, eshte kolos i letersise jo vetem franceze, por asaj boterore. Novelist, poet, dramaturg, eseist...... eshte quajtur ndryshe, edhe si babai i romantizmit.
Ai krijoi novela dhe poema,  te cilat perfshinin ceshtje  politike dhe filozofike te historise se asaj periudhe, i trajtoi ato me nje stil te larte dhe finese, nuk eshte aspak i merzitshem edhe pse shpesh ndalet ne detaje, gjithmone ke dicka per te reflektuar mbi ate qe trajton me aq mjeshteri Hygoi, mjafton vetem nje citat, fragment i hasur ne shkrimet e tij , qe te te fuse ne nje vorbull mendimesh. 

Nuk dua te ndalem te shkruaj mbi biografine e Tij, mbi te gjitha ato vepra qe ka shkruar sepse e kemi mesuar biografine e tij qe ne shkolle te mesme, gjithashtu mjafton vetem nje klikim ne net, per te marre gjithe ate info mbi jeten e tij, dhe pikerisht dua t'i shmangem perseritjes se te dhenave dhe te postoj disa citate, fragmente te cilat i kam marre nga tre romane te tiat qe kam lexuar; "Viti '93", "Njeriu qe qesh" dhe "Katedralja e Parisit", ndersa romanin "Te mjeret", per fat te keq nuk e kam lexuar por pare vetem te ekranizuar ne film.  

po filloj me disa citate, fragmente te shkeputura nga viti '93...

"Nuk ka gabim qe mund te ndreqet, guximi duhet shperblyer dhe pakujdesia duhet denuar"

"Te besh sikur nuk ke asgje ne caste te veshtira"

 "Te njohesh eshte dicka, por te dish eshte me mire"

"Te luftosh eshte me mire se sa te fundosesh"

"Ka raste kur te ikesh do te thote te shpetosh"

"Nuk mund te jesh hero kunder Atdheut tend"

"Te ngresh kurthe do te thote te besh lufte per shtate pale qejfe"

"Vdekja le te beje te sajen; pune per te. Ai qe hedh hapin i pari, ndoshta gris kepucen i fundit"

"Edhe te egrit dhe gjaksoret, kane edhe ata castet e tyre te melankolise"

"Bota pandehin se une di, vetem sepse une rri e enderroj"

"Kureshtja eshte me e forte se rreziku; njeriu kerkon te dije cfare eshte, qofte edhe sikur te lere rrashten"

"Ajo qe mund te sjelle te ne naten, mund te lere te ne yjet"

"Llogjika nuk ka zemerbutesi"

"Te vdesesh qenka me e lehte se sa te rrosh"

"Nuk mund te gjykosh nje gje, kur nuk e di se cfare eshte ajo"

"Heshtja  u jep nuk e di se cfare foleje shpirtetrore te thjeshte, atyre qe kane rene ne honin e zmyte te dhembjes" 

"Nje ide e ngulur perfundon ne cmenduri ose ne heroizem"

"Ai nuk kishte per vetem se krahun e tij qe mundte armiqte, dhe zemren e tij qe i falte (Goveni) . Fitimtar ai besonte se kishte te drejten t'i falte te mundurit"

"Kur vjen puna per urrejtje, nje grua eshte barazi me 10 burra" 


(Do vazhdoj akoma sa po te gjej me shume kohe, si me "vitin '93", ashtu edhe me dy romanet e tjera)

----------


## cool_shqype

shkrimtari in me i preferuar.......gjigand i penes
YES po pate mundesi disa citate nga VITI 93 e sidomos rreshtat e fundit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> shkrimtari in me i preferuar.......gjigand i penes
> YES po pate mundesi disa citate nga VITI 93 e sidomos rreshtat e fundit


Eshte vertete madheshtor, sidomos menyra se si ai trajton disa fakte historike me aq elegance, finese artistike dhe inteligjence, eshte nje veti qe nuk e ka asnje shkrimtar!

Sigurisht qe po vazhdoj, po i hy ne hak vetes me kohen vetem per Te, ia vlen ta besh per Hygoin  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa i perket mbylljes se romanit, vertete e ka mbyllur ne menyre fantasitke, mbaj mend qe nuk i kam mbajtur lotet kur e kam lexuar mbylljen, vertete fanatastike, por ne fakt une desha te postoj vetem disa citate qe te shtoj kureshtjen e atyre qe nuk e kane lexuar qe ta lexojne, keshtu qe mbylljen do ishte me mire ta lexojne duke e pasur librin ne dore, sepse do ta ndienin me shume, dhe do ta kapnin me mire mesazhin.

Po vazhdoj ku e kam lene... 

"Njerezit e ashper jane te pafat; kush shikon veprimet e tyre i denon; kush do te shikonte ndergjegjen e tyre ndoshta do t'i nxirrte te Larte"

"Disa mendime kthehen ne shqetesime shpirterore"

"Paraja prish ndergjegjen; meshira prish drejtesine"


"Asgje s'mund t'i perngjase shpirtit aq sa i perngjas bleta. Ajo shkon lule me lule si nje shpirt qe shkon yll me yll dhe ajo sjell me vete mjaltin sikunder shpirti sjell driten"

"Kur nuk zbulon dot Ameriken, zbulon nje karroce te vogel. Keshtu eshte gjithmone"


"Kur shkulet faqja e pare e nje libri, eshte njelloj si me gjakun e pare kur derdhet; kjo vendos per vazhdimesine"


"Te japesh do te thote te jesh me i larte se te tjeret"  


"Nje liber madheshtor qe humb drejtpeshen dhe toruan, eshte dicka tragjike"


"Fitorja ka edhe ajo llahtaret e saj"


"Oreksi per te shkaterruar ekziston"


"Kur eshte duke e zene me dore fitoren, njeriu behet si i dehur"


"Shpresa kishte per te qene me e madhja e forcave njerezore, po te mos ekzitonte deshperimi"


"Edhe shpirti ka tronditjet e veta"


"Engjejt e medhenj te qiellit jane femijet e vegjel"


"Ne biem ne meshiren e ketyre perendive, ketyre perbindshave, ketyre viganeve qe jane mendimet  tona. Shpesh keta nderluftues te tmerrshem shtrydhin nen kembet e tyre shpirtin tone"


"Shpesh njeriu behet keqberes edhe pa e ditur"



"Kur fajtori e njeh gabimin e vet, ai shpeton te  vetmen  gje te cilen ia vlen barra qirane ta shpetoje; nderin"


"Meshira mund te kete edhe perpjesetimet e nje krimi"


"Te vesh gjithcka ne drejtpeshe eshte mire; te vesh gjithcka ne harmoni eshte me mire" 


"Nje gjyqtar eshte me shume dhe me pak se nje njeri: eshte me pak se nje njeri sepse nuk ka zemer; eshte me shume se nje njeri sepse ka shpaten e drejtesise ne dore"

"Te mendosh do te thote te besh"


"Kur njeriu eshte ne maje te shkalles atehere ka arritur te Perendia. Perendia hapet; njeriu s'ka tjeter vecse te hyje" *


"E mundshmja eshte nje zog misterioz qe fluturon gjithmone krahehapur permbi njeriun"


"Po te qe se Zoti kishte dashur qe njeriu te zbrapsej, do te kishte krijuar nje sy prapa kokes. Le te shohim kurdohere nga ana e agimit, nga ana e celjese, e lindjes. Krisja e drurit te vjeter eshte nje thirrje qe i drejtohet drurit te ri" *


"-nxitohesh shume
-ndoshta edhe pse koha s'me pret shume"


*****Aq me ben mua stuhia kur une kam Busullen, dhe aq me bejne mua ndodhite kur une kam Ndergjegjen*****



"Me mire nje ferr te zgjuar se sa nje parajse hajvane"


.............."te shtosh do te thote te rritesh; te rritesh do te thote te madhosh......Une dua qe secili prej atributeve te njeriut te jete nje simbol qyteterimi  dhe nje model perparimi; une dua lirine faqe mendimit; barazine faqe zemres; vellazerine faqe shpirtit"   (kjo me kujton liri-vellazeri-barazi, prandaj them une qe eshte tejet i zgjuar ne artin e tij te letersise dhe mesazheve qe transmeton - yes*) 


(vazhdon....)

----------


## cool_shqype

mjeshter i pershkrimit te natyres, skulptor ne detajimet e personazheve, iluzionist ne lojen e tyre, menyra se si i sjell, si i shtjellon, si i largon e si i sjell perseri ........zberthyes i pameshirshem i karaktereve, germues i palodhur i shpirtit dhe spektator shekullor i lexuesve te tij ne dilemat dhe zgjidhjet qe ju le atyre ti denoncojne ose ti bluajne perjete ne mendjet e tyre
Viktor Hyggo ka skalitur karakterin tim, me ka veshur me virtute dhe me ka bere "skllav" te librave te tij............

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Viktor Hygo ka skalitur karakterin tim, me ka veshur me virtute dhe me ka bere "skllav" te librave te tij............


Rastesi e lezetshme, sepse edhe tek une ka ndikur tej mase Hygoi ne karakterin tim, madje mbaj mend qe kur isha adoleshente dhe lexova per here te pare Hygoin dhe Kamyn, ishin keta dy shkrimtare qe me brumosen karakterin, me ane te tyre dola para kohe nga adoleshenca, atehere e kuptova se vertete po rritesha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Romani "Njeriu qe qesh"


"Kushdo qe ka rrojtur ne vetmi e di mire se sa i nevojshem eshte monolgu. Fjala e mbajtur perbrenda e bren njeriun . Kur flasim me hapesiren sikur shfryejme dufin. Kete zakon sic dihet e kishte Sokrati. Ai bisedonte me veten e vet, po keshtu edhe Luteri. Ursusi u ngjante ketyre njerezve te medhenj. Kishte zotesine qe vete fliste dhe vete degjonte. Bente pyetje dhe pergjigjej; levdohej dhe shahej"


"Buzeqeshja shpreh gjithnje nje fare pajtimi, nje fare pelqimi ; kurse te qeshurit tregon shpesh nje mosdashje per te mos u pajtuar"


"Njerezit nuk e lene gjithnje pas dore ate qe perbuzin"


"Nganjehere kur femijes i bien ne koke sprova te renda qe ne moshe te njome, ne skutat e fshehta te shpirtit te tij, lind nje fare peshoreje, nje peshore e llahtarshme, me te cilen ai peshon punet e kesaj bote"


"Varfanjaku nuk eshte kurre i mbrojtur , nga gabimet qe mund te beje drejtesia"


"Vdekja paraqet nje pamje te turpshme kur  e kryen punen e vet ne sy e te gjitheve. Ajo fyen qetesine e kulluar te mosqenies, kur punon jashte laboratorit te saj, jashte varrit"


" Ne doren e gjumit eshte gishti i vdekjes"


"Sidoqofte pervoja eshte gjithefare llojesh dhe , sjell dobi ose dem, sipas natyres se njeriut. Njerezit e mire piqen, te ligjte prishen"



"Fytyra e njeriut pasqyron kudohere boten e tij te brendshme dhe, eshte gabim te thuash se mendimi nuk ka ngjyre"


"Edhe perbindeshi mund te jete i persosur ne menyren e vet -se ishte i afte per gjithcka, edhe per t'u mallengjyer"


"Per fat te mire deshpermi i dhjetefishon forcat e njeriut" *  


"Ne fatkeqesite e medha, ka nganjehere te tilla caste te nje lumturie parajse, te cilat sherbejne si pergatitje per dicka tjeter"


"Kunder nje armiku qe i zbulon vete qellimet e tij pa pushim, qe vertitet kot dhe godet verbtazi, mund te gjenden kurdohete mjete per ta luftuar, por qetesise nuk ke c'i ben. S'ke nga ta kapesh. Qetesia eshte dora e xhelatit"


"Pendesa eshte varka qe nuk mbytet kurre"



"Shtrati i ngrohte, e ben gure zemren e njeriut" 



"Kur njeriu eshte i vrerosur nga heshtja, i pelqen edhe ulerima"


"Pafajesia qendron me lart se virtyti. Pafajesia eshte nje mister i shenjte"



"Virtyti i vertete, eshte te jesh njeri i arsyeshem"


"Ajo qe nuk te shpeton dot nga dora, nuk te zgjon kurre fare deshire qe te ngutesh"



*"Xhuxh-maxhuxhi, ka nje mjet te mrekullueshem per t'u dukur me i gjate se vigani :majmun duke kercyer: jafton t'i hype atij mbi supe. Por cudia eshte se si e lejon vigani, dhe marrezia eshte se si magjepset pas madheshtise se xhuxhit. Sa i padjallezuar eshte njerezimi"*



(vazhdon...........)

----------


## cool_shqype

pergezime per punen e bere
personalisht te jam mirenjohes per momentet e bukura qe me sollet duke posuar shtjellimet magjike te ketij piktori e studiusi te qenies njerezore dhe pafundesis natyrore.......

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Perpara tradhetise dhe atyre qe iu nenshtruan
Do te kryqezoj duart, ballin lart plot zemerim
Besnikeri e hidhur ndaj se Drejtes qe vuan
Shtylla ime ti behu, gezimi  e krahu im
*
Do vuaj, do duroj pa u penduar kurre
Pa shikuar te tjere ne qendrojne apo jo
Ne u perkul ndokush qe e pandehnin me burre
Ne ikshin shume veta qe nuk iu ka hije kjo
*
Nje mije po te mbeten, do mbetem edhe vete
Edhe 100 te behen, nuk tundem jo qe aty
I dhjeti te jem, po qe se mbeten dhjete
E ne mbet vec Nje- do jem une Ai!
*

-Marre nga "Ndeshkimet"

----------


## Fleur Blanche

- Nganjehere eshte me e veshtire te jesh i dyte, sesa i pare. Per kete duhet me pak gjenialitet, por me teper guxim. I pari, i dehur nga shpikja e re, mund te mos e kete ditur rrezikun qe i kanoset; i dyti e sheh greminen, por prape se prape hidhet ne te.


-Si mund t'a duroje ai qe meshiron erresiren, ate qe eshte plot shkelqim?

-Pse ka ne bote njerez te ligj? Pyetje torturuese; enderruesi ia ben ngahera vetes kete pyetje, dhe mendimtari nuk e zgjidh dot kurre. Prandaj syri i trishtuar i filozofeve veshtron gjithnje ate ane te erret mali, qe quhet fat, nga e cila fantazma vigane e se keqes hedh mbi dhe` tufa gjarperinjsh.

-Kush nuk eshte zot i mendimeve te tij, nuk eshte as zot i veprimeve te tij.

-Te helmosh dalengadale, duke pickuar eshte kulmi i "artit".

-Kush ben mbretin te qeshe, ben te tjeret te dridhen.

-Njeriu mund te bjere viktime duke kujtuar se i di te gjitha.

-Mendja sikunder Natyra nuk e duron dot zbrazetiren. Natyra e mbush zbrazetiren me Dashuri; mendja shpeshhere perdor per kete qellim urrejtjen.


-C'eshte smireziu? Nje mosmirenjohes. Ai e urren Diellin qe e ndricon dhe e ngroh. Zoili urren Homerin sepse eshte bamires.


-E keqja vjen shpesh andej nga s'e pret. Thellesite e fshehta te jetes jane te llahtarshme. Nuk ka ne bote urrejtje te vogel. Urrejtja eshte gjithnje e madhe. Ajo e ruan madhesine e vet edhe ne qenien me te vogel, dhe prape mbetet perbindesh. C'do urrejtje eshte e forte, sepse ajo eshte vete urrejtja. Elefantin te cilin e urren nje milingone, e ka jeten ne rrezik.

-Eshte vertete nje gje e llahtarshme t'a mendosh, por gjykimi yne nuk eshte gjithmone zeri i Drejtesise. Gjykimi eshte dicka relative. Drejtesia eshte dicka absolute.

-_*Te jesh fare i vogel , dhe te mesysh nje qenie 1000 here me te madhe se ti, eshte nje veper e shkelqyer*._


Marre nga romani "Njeriu qe qesh" ose ndryshe "Aristokracia"

_Vazhdon_....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iktuus

_"Unë jam ai që vjen nga thellësitë. Mylords, ju jeni të rinj dhe të pasur. Gjë e rrezikshme. Ju  përfitoni nga nata"

- Dëshpërimi është një kontabilist. Ai dëshiron të bëjë të përshtatet çdo gjë. Asgje nuk i shpeton. Mbledh gjithshka.Nuk leshon as qindarkat. Do qortoj zotin per rrufet dhe goditjet e mprehta. Do te dije se si te rregullohet me fatin. Arsyeton, peshon dhe llogarit.

_

----------


## Fleur Blanche

iktuus, mos eshte pjese nga fjalimi i Guinplen perballe Dhomes se Lordeve? Apo jam gabim?

----------


## iktuus

_Dembelizmi eshte nene. Ka nje djale, hajduterin, dhe nje vajze, urine_

_Mos imitoni asgje, dhe asnje. Nje luan qe imiton nje luan ngjan nje shimje.

Dipllomatet  tradhtojn gjitheshka, pervecse emocionet e tyre..._

----------


## Fleur Blanche

- Me fatin nuk mund te besh bisedime paraprake. E nesermja nuk eshte ne doren tende. Rasti eshte mjaft i pabindur.


- Perfitimi i shpejte dhe i menjehershem, nga nje rrethane cfaredo, eshte mjeshteria e keqberesit te vertete, e cila ngre faqeziun deri ne shkallen e djallit.


- Smira eshte mjet shume i mire per te citur xhelozine: ajo e nxjerr jashte, ashtu sic nxjerr krokodilin nga strofka.


- Liria e tepruar tregon mungese shije.


- Sa barre e rende eshte per njeriun te qeshurit e perjetshem.


- Te kesh sy ne te cilat nuk pasqyrohet bota e jashtme, eshte nje fatkeqesi shume e rende, por jo aq e madhe sesa te jesh enigma e vetvetes; jo aq e madhe sa te ndiesh qe te mungon dicka qe eshte vetja jote; jo aq e madhe sa te shohesh rruzullin dhe te mos shohesh vetveten ne te.


- Te kuptosh do te thote te shohesh.


- Te jetosh per nje njeri eshte gje e rrezikshme. Egoizmi eshte baza me e sigurt e lumturise. Burrat u shpetoje lehte grave nga duart.


- Te endesh do te thote te rritesh.


_- Qe te linde Dashuria, nevojitet edhe admirimi Shpirteror.*
_

- Ndodh nganjehere qe pa e ditur, se si per nje shkak te nje fjale ne ere, zemra fillon e zbrazet pak e nga pak.



-Prekja perveluese e djallit te padukshem, eshte brejtja e ndergjegjes per  shkak te nje mendimi te mbrapshte.


- Ne qofte se ka ne bote nje semundje ngjitese te ciles njeriu nuk i trembet; eshte e qeshura ngjitese.


- Fundja ne kete bote, cdo sukses eshte nje krim qe duhet lare.

*
- Fetyra e njeriut pasqyron ne vetvete ndergjegjen dhe mbare jeten e tij; ajo eshte perfundimi i nje morie ndikimesh te mistershme.......* *

(marre nga romani "Njeriu qe qesh" )

----------


## iktuus

_―Dashuria që kanë anglezët për
lirinë nuk i pengon ata të pranojnë
skllavërinë e të tjerëzve.‖
_

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Mjafton nje mendim i vetem, i mjere per t'a bere njeriun te pafuqishem, dhe te marre.*

* Trekembeshi, eshte nje peshore qe ka te varur ne njeren ane - nje njeri, kurse ne anen tjeter rruzullimin*

*Eshte turp te rroje njeriu midis gojeve te keqia*.

*Kur e di njeriu qe nuk e ka kaluar kohen kot, e shijon edhe me shume gjellen.*

*Dhimbja e madhe eshte si gezimi i madh; jane ndjesi te rrebeshta qe nuk zgjatin shume. Zemra e njeriut, nuk mund te duroje per nje kohe te gjate nje tension te tille*.

*Kujtesa eshte xhelat per njerezit xheloze*.

*Ate qe e rregullojne njerezit, mund t'a c'rregullojne rrethanat.*



_Marre nga Katedralja Shen Meria e Parisit (vazhdon...)_

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Kurse une mbaj mend qe marx e qorton tek le 18 brumaire hugon.Se mbaj mend pse , por me sa duket me duhet ta lexoj edhe njehere ate si liber. Skam lexuar shume nga hugo pervec nja ca pjeseve ketu e aty . Vetem odes dhe cromwell mbaj mend qe i kam mbaruar. Shkrimtar i madh , mgjth brum i romanticizmit. I'm somewhere inbetween kur flitet per eren e romanticizmit.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Me thene te drejten nuk jam ne dijeni te kesaj qe thua, por qe mund te kritikohet kjo nuk eshte dicka e cuditshme, sepse njerezit i nxjerrin te meta edhe Perendise, lere pastaj njeri tjetrit si qenie humane, apo jo?  :buzeqeshje: 
Pastaj, nisur edhe nga vete jeta e Hygo, perfshirja e tij edhe ne politike, apo me teper edhe ne vellazeri hermetike, sigurisht qe e bejne edhe me te debatueshem, por veprat e tij jane te vecanta (per mendimin tim)
Ka ate qe eshte pak i tepruar ne pershkrime, por e ben me qellim. Nje cilesi tjeter e vecante, eshte se permend fakte historike, njerez historik por qe ne fakt i nenvlereson rrolin  e tyre, perballe rrolit qe ka vete populli me personazhet qe ai krijon. Menyra se si e pershkruan njeriun, dhe mesa dashuri e dhembshuri flet per Te, eshte vertete me stil te larte...
Le t'a themi hapur; eshte i preferuari im  :buzeqeshje: 
T'a sugjeroj t'a lexosh, por nese do e lexosh merre parsysh edhe ate qe te thashe; eshte pak i tepruar ne pershkrime...dmth a ke durim?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Une thashe qe eshte shkrimtar i madh......les miserables , ngelet nder novelat me te medhaja ne historine e letersise boterore, pavaresisht se une dembeli se kam lexuar asnjehere. 

Mgjth me tingellon teper melankolik ne fjalet e tija , prandaj me humb durimi. 
Kot s'thashe qe jam cik si somewhere inbetween kur flitet per romanticizmin. 

Do preferoja me shume realizmin e turgenjevit sesa romanticizmin e hygos .

----------


## Fleur Blanche

T'a besoj qe ke konsiderate per Te, por me thene te drejten nga nick-u qe ke, kisha pershtypjen se do te te pelqente  stili i Tij :buzeqeshje: 
Lexim te mbare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

*Burrin e rrembejne enderrime te embla, kur i shkon pas nje femre te bukur.

Parate - ndermjetesi i cmueshem, qe vendos lehte paqen mes te ndershmit dhe banditit.


Eshte bukur kur shikon se si e ngerdhesh fetyren nje i ndershem, nen lakun prej kerpi; kjo nderon edhe trikembeshin.


Filozofia dhe filozofet perfshijne ne vetevete gjithcka.


Te duash nuk mjafton; dashja dhe vullneti i mire nuk i sigurojne buke njeriut, ato vlejne vetem per te shkuar ne parajse.


Kujtdo mund t'i ndodhte qe te mbetet femije gjate gjithe jetes.


Te matesh nje gisht te kembes se nje vigani, do te thote te matesh tere viganin.


Artin e mrekullueshem e krijuan vandalet, dhe e vrane akademiket.

Keshtu ka qene gjithnje; mbreti ben leshime vetem atehere, kur populli e kercenon.


E keqja te ben te forte.


Gjerat e vogla ua hane koken  te medhave; nje dhemb i vetem mposht nje tryeze te tere...


...Vecimi ndihmon rritjen.


Njeheresh me Artin, clirohet edhe mendimi njerezor.


Rraca njerezore - katallan me njemije kembe.

...Gjyqtaret i rregullojne mire e bukur se si te jene te merzitur, per te pasur mundesine se kujt t'i shkrehen pa frike ne emer te mbretit, "te ligjit dhe te drejtesise"


Te genjesh veteveten eshte me e lehte sesa pandehet.


....Shurdh dhe i verber - kusht shume i nevojshem per te qene nje gjyqtar shembullor.


Mjafton nje pike vere, per te lulekuqur nje gote te tere me uje; po keshtu - per t'i prishur qejfin nje kuvendi te tere grash te bukura, mjafton te vije papritmas nje grua edhe me e bukur, sidomos kur midis tyre ka edhe nje burre.


Nuk mjafton te jetosh, duhet te jesh i zoti edhe te jetosh.


*Koha eshte arkitekti, njeriu eshte muratori.*


*Cdo mendje njeriu eshte murator. Edhe mendja me e pervuajtur, hap nje vrime ose ve nje gur**

----------

